# Suspension Fork Hybrids



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi
i recently found out about this fork hybrid called the Pargyle. Im sure many of yiou have heard of it, it is a suspension fork with Rockshox Pike uppers, and Rockshox Argyle lowers.
What are the advantages to this?
Are there any other hybrid fork mods out there?


----------



## Ryan97 (May 12, 2008)

If I'm correct, pike and argyle lowers are exactly the same. No real benefit, just looks cool.

I wouldn't worry about it, its mostly a trend.

Unless you have more money than you can burn, and want to do something like get a 20mm thru axle fork with flexy xc uppers.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I believe Pargyle is actually usually Pike uppers (lighter and stronger) with Argyle lowers. Pike stanchions are also hard anodized aluminum rather than chromed steel. They're slicker. I believe they're thicker too. Some people also seem to have no luck with the Argyle steer tubes. But the lowers are the same... You might as well just buy a Pike and lower it... unless you have a trashed Argyle... and your friend has a trashed Pike.

Most XC uppers aren't really flexy at all. But I've seen Pike/Argyle with Reba internals. I've mixed and matched my Pike with a Reba. I've mixed and matched a Revelation and a Pike.

I had Reba uppers that were very light. I had a Pike. I had a dual air setup. I wanted a light fork with a 20mm thru-axle. Dual air was light and also offered more fine tuning.

Marzocchi forks used to be very interchangeable. Pretty much their entire 32mm stanchion platform was interchangeable.

Manitou 32mm forks were pretty interchangeable too.

Lots of people convert Boxxer Team/Race to World Cup.


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

i've heard about people changing their Boxxers up for sure

your pike and reba or "piba"  sounds pretty sick

excuse me from the nooby ass question but what kind of bike are you running with your "piba"

i would assume DJ with the thru axle, but the reba stanchions make me believe its like, i dont know, i should stop rambling and let you answer the question


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Addict Cycles DJ weighing in around 24 pounds.

No pictures of the Piba/Rike/Rebike.

Here's a blurry picture of the bike.

















Reba CSU is fine. I don't go big by any stretch of the imagination anyways.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i mixed a 2003 z1 with a 2007 z1 so i could lower it. the '07 was 20mm TA and my other one was QR but the '07 internals could not be lowered so i threw in the '03 internals and i had a 100mm z1 on a dj bike. i'm sure there are easier ways but i had the two forks anyway. i think it worked out pretty well.


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

ya, these bikes are frigin awesome,

also saturine, did you paint the lowers on your Z1 yourself or was that how the 07's came, looks sick with the orange color deal


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a Manitou FireJumper.... Firefly steerer, crown and stanchions with Jumper internals and lowers.  (Lowers were identical)
60mm travel, stiff as all hell.


----------



## John's Smith (Jan 4, 2010)

ya now these forks all sound awesome, i mean seriously congratulations to all who have successfully created one of these 'hybrids"

but a question that has been on my mind, how would i know if a fork is compatible with another fork?

am i supposed to just guess and hope that the combonation works or what, i would love to make something similar to the "piba" or 03/07 Z1


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

John's Smith said:


> ya, these bikes are frigin awesome,
> 
> also saturine, did you paint the lowers on your Z1 yourself or was that how the 07's came, looks sick with the orange color deal


stock 10th anniversary in z1 orange. painted the bike to match.

generally, a company will make a certain line of products very similar to keep production down. a 32mm fork series will usually be compatible with any other fork in that series. the only issue is when you're trying to mate other companies' products together. i've never tried, but it usually will not work. it is common for people to take really good internals from one fork and drop them into a fork that maybe comes in a different colour and has crappy internals.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

when fox changed the suspension in their 32 vanilla 125r you couldn't lower them anymore.  We took the internals off the 04 and mated them to the externals of an 05- or whatever years that happened I don't even remember. I rode the piss out of that thing and loved it! had some homies at a shop rebuild it for a 12 pk of sierra pale ale and sold it for 100 bucks. twas a good fork. now I've got my eyes on that 831


----------

